# Underwater Bonsai-Help



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd use something that grows compact like mp so that the branches won't be totally enveloped by moss, and you wont have to trim that often.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea you don't went to cover up all those cool branches with a clump of moss. I have no idea what plant to use but I'm pretty sure it'll require some handy tying


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

fissiden would be a good choice

very nice piece of wood btw


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, to give a sense of scale the tree is just over 5 inches tall with the whole 'tank' being 8 inches.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Fissidens or Weeping Moss. I dont think you need any help other than choosing a moss. That tank is flawless...


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Fissidens x 3. I think it would look way better in a tank twice as big as that one, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

MP. i think anything else would fill it in too much. Awesome DW btw !


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

what is mp if you don't mind me asking

edit: oh duh, mini pelia.

I say go with some fissidens


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

If you're going for an actual bonsai look, I'd trim some of the smaller branches back a bit. That's a great piece of wood, but a bonsai is selectively trimmed and limited in growth by the artist over time, so there wouldn't be so many little offshoots. I agree with the fissidens, though. That'd be a great look, especially if you went for a moss carpet below the tree.


----------



## Blue_Ram (Sep 6, 2010)

Mini Pellia on the tree will be great.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

what about subwassertang?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

...... Also flame moss might work too. Very nice piece of wood. 

Why not just leave it alone and just have a nice carpet?


----------



## Michael in Texas (Jul 27, 2010)

Wonderful piece of wood, and it will look great almost any way you decide to plant the tank. Blondskeleton is right however; for classical bonsai the crown or canopy of branches is a little too large for the trunk. You could reduce the length of the branches by 1/3 to improve the proportions by bonsai standards.

It is such beatiful wood, I wish we could see it when it was alive!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

throwing my vote in for fissidens.


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. As for the wood itself, I ordered it from here, turned it 90 degrees and made one half the 'roots' the other half the crown. The more I look at the wood, the more I fall in love with it's simple lines. I'm starting to lean toward leaving it bare, a stark weathered tree in a small meadow of grass and moss. I still want to do the underwater bonsai so I'll be ordering more wood, more of the vases/tanks to make it in and some fissidens.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

oh man, that website is awesome, it has some amazing pieces of wood, and price is so good too!


----------



## dtsuyuki (Nov 16, 2009)

> If you're going for an actual bonsai look, I'd trim some of the smaller branches back a bit. That's a great piece of wood, but a bonsai is selectively trimmed and limited in growth by the artist over time, so there wouldn't be so many little offshoots. I agree with the fissidens, though. That'd be a great look, especially if you went for a moss carpet below the tree.


+1 ... My 60p has somewhat of a bonsai tree with fissidens.. I think the key is in the selectivity of branches. Without that, it's just a small tree.


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

Any suggestions on where to order the fissidens from?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow that looks nice, that real right? I saw a fake one at a local auction.

There are some people in the SnS selling Fissidens I believe! I bought mine from a guy name Daud.


----------



## Auxin (May 24, 2009)

Really cool piece of wood. Maybe leave it be and have a really cool green "lawn" at the base. Its not everyday you find a really cool piece of wood like that.


----------

